# ok ive narrowed it down



## Hi-Rola (Mar 19, 2003)

ok so far u ppl have been a great help to me and making decisions is alot easier with sites like this! you ppl have made up me mind on subs...i b getten 4 15'' Brahmas between now and X-mas!

so now its amp time---> so rank these amps or gimme ur 2centz

#1 Kicker KX1200.1
#2 JL 1000/1
#3 mmats DHC1400.1
#4 Concept CC-D2400A
#5 Mtx 1501D
#6 USamps USA-3000  <---not class D but w/e
#7 anything i missed?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hi-Rola_@Sep 13 2003, 03:28 AM
> *ok so far u ppl have been a great help to me and making decisions is alot easier with sites like this! you ppl have made up me mind on subs...i b getten 4 15'' Brahmas between now and X-mas!
> 
> so now its amp time---> so rank these amps or gimme ur 2centz
> ...


1. :thumbsup: 
2. :thumbsdown: 
3. :thumbsup: 
4. :thumbsdown: 
5. :thumbsup: 
6. :thumbsup: 
7. CADENCE A-7HC 



Last edited by dirtywhiteboy66 at Sep 13 2003, 06:51 AM


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

ACTUALLY THE US AMPS WOULD GET A BIG :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 

IT SHOULD BE :machinegun: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hi-Rola (Mar 19, 2003)

lol...y the change of heart?


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2003)

gotta be the jl.

rips power supply, gonna give you true 1000 watts no matter what voltage or impedance your putting into it.

other amps are good till the voltage starts to drop then your seeing losses in power.

paul


----------



## 67impala (Apr 9, 2002)

go with the jl you cant go wrong....


----------



## beatbox (Mar 16, 2003)

You better power everything right off of the Hoover Dam. You're going to need one hell of an electrical system


----------



## Foompla (Jul 15, 2003)

kicker i hear is a great amp, just amazingly overpriced. or jbl 1200  which had been recommended by dan wiggans.


----------



## East_Side_Souljah (Oct 24, 2002)

#7 Alpine MRDM1000


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

3 or 6


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

go with a Directed 1100D, a nice and good priced powerhouse


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

3,4,5,6 all nice amps that will do some power


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

7..... my a7hc....brand new only 350 shipped


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Sep 14 2003, 07:18 PM
> *7..... my a7hc....brand new only 350 shipped*


 Buy it quick that is a $700.00 amp.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

even if you dont get MY amp if you go to carreview.com and read a7 reveiws then you will see many people who owned the mtx and didnt like it.


----------



## Hi-Rola (Mar 19, 2003)

wat about Orion 2500D
u see rite now i have a 81000D and i love it but it cant drop 2 one ohm :angry: 



Last edited by Hi-Rola at Sep 14 2003, 08:47 PM


----------

